# Looking for a blade guard



## ray_buckner (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm fixing up an old Boice-Crane 3500 table saw and am trying to find a blade guard/anti-kickback for it. I appreciate any suggestions.
Thanks,
Ray


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*go here*

Register and post some photos of your saw. Then you will be able to "advertise" or request from the members who may have old vintage Boice Crane parts. It's a very long shot, but some other options are Ebay, unlikely.

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/

Here's the Boice Crane page:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=111

Photos of Boice Crane table saqws:
http://www.vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=111&tab=4

Are you certain it is a 3500 model?


----------

